# SVA MedCode Specialists seeking Certified Coding Specialists to abstract DRG/PCS svcs



## Kathy Schuenke (Apr 19, 2016)

*SVA MedCode Specialists is seeking Certified Coding Specialists to perform abstract DRG/PCS services.*

You will work from a remote home office, but still feel part of an in-office team.  We are based out of Madison, Wisconsin and support coders throughout the United States.
SVA is known for providing highly accurate and efficient coding services and take pride in attention to detail and daily communication with our clients and staff.

*Contact: Catherine Smith RN, CDMS, CPC
Catherine.smith@svahealthcare.com*

Employment Benefits
•	Competitive hourly wage
•	Monthly CEU’s at no cost
•	Team atmosphere
•	Individualized training on client specifics
•	Solid Compliance practices
•	HealthCare Insurance and vacation benefits for 30 hours per week and over

Requirements
•	Certification as CCS, CPC or equivalent
•	Work 25-40 hours per week
•	Demonstrate ability to accurately perform coding duties for Hospital Inpatient Services
•	Weekly communication with Team Leader and /or Department Manager

 Other skills preferred but not required
•	Familiarity with Multiple Electronic Health Records / Billing Systems
o	Epic
o	Cerner
o	3M
•	Microsoft Word
•	Microsoft Excel data entry
•	Outlook
•	Share Point


----------



## harveyjohnson (Apr 20, 2016)

*Remote Coding Position*

Dear Sir/Madam,

This letter is in regards to the aforementioned position. I am currently a Certified Professional Coder, as well as a Certified Professional Medical Auditor, familiar with both Inpatient/Outpatient Medical Coding, as well as being diverse in many other specialties to include, Emergency Medicine(10 years experience), both facility, and professional component), Radiology, Pathology, & Cardiology. I also have experience working with various hospitals in numerous states. Additionally, I have extensive experience as a Coding Instructor, and, I was employed with Blue Cross Blue Shield of Florida in which my knowledge and expertise was utilized in an exurbanite capacity, holding numerous positions during my 15 year tenure.

I have attached a copy of my resume for your review. If I can provide you with any further information on my background and qualifications, please let me know.

I look forward to hearing from you. 

Thanking you for your time and consideration.

With Regards,

Ms. Harvey L. Johnson, CPC, CPMA, CEHRS, CBCS, CMA

(813)210-5172

RESUME BEING EMAILED


----------

